# Coconut shrimp



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

INGREDIENTS
1 egg 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
2/3 cup beer 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
2 cups flaked coconut 
24 shrimp 
3 cups oil for frying 
DIRECTIONS
In medium bowl, combine egg, 1/2 cup flour, beer and baking powder. Place 1/4 cup flour and coconut in two separate bowls. 
Hold shrimp by tail, and dredge in flour, shaking off excess flour. Dip in egg/beer batter; allow excess to drip off. Roll shrimp in coconut, and place on a baking sheet lined with wax paper. Refrigerate for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, heat oil to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) in a deep-fryer. 
Fry shrimp in batches: cook, turning once, for 2 to 3 minutes, or until golden brown. Using tongs, remove shrimp to paper towels to drain. Serve warm with your favorite dipping sauce.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Ron, Thanks for the recipe....I showed it to my wife and she's going to try it this weekend....I'll let you know how it turns out Howie


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree - that sounds great - any suggestions as to dipping sauce?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Rory*

Try these:

Orange Mustard Sauce

1 cup v-8 juice
1/2 orange marmalade
1 tblsp dijon-style mustard

Combine all ingredients in saucepan and over medium high heat bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and cook 10 mins or until sauce thickens stirring often. Let cool and serve.

Australian Jackaroo Sauce

2 garlic cloves
1 small shallot
2 tblsp lemon juice
2 tblsp cider vinegar
1 1/2 tsp fresh parsley chopped
3/4 tsp choped fresh oregano
1/2 tsp chopped fresh time
2 1/2 tsp sweet paprika
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
1/2 veggie oil
1/2 tsp hot sauce

Combine all ingredients in a blender and blend until fairly smooth.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

ice cold newcastle to wash it down. dont ruin that great flavor with a sauce!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I made these Friday night for my old lady with some Jumbo 10-15 count that were on sale at Giant. Great recipie!!!!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Never thought of a sauce Rory. Rudde's Jackaroo might work well. I eat mine plain but wife uses bottled cocktail sauce or Ketchup


----------

